# Taylor Reef - Spur of the moment - Saturday



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Pass Christian, MS. - We had just finished renovating an older ProLine 190 and went out to check it out with her first underway since I bought her and started giving her a makeover.

After checking all of the gear we headed out of Wolf River to see how the St Louis Bay was. It was a little choppy but out front was not as bad as the bay so we sent one guy home that lived close to grab some gear and we headed to Taylor reef on a whim. We lucked out! It was myself, the Wife, and my best friend with nothing more than market shrimp on the bottom. In just a couple of hours we picked up 1 20inch Red (the wife, of course), and a half dozen Specks, of which five were fat and big! Lot's of smallish Sheepshead and puppy drum and 3 HUGE Black Drum; one about 25lbs and the other two were over 50lbs! It was awesome to watch my novice wife catch her biggest fish ever (of course, she had the largest of the 3 big blacks). A couple of decent ground mullet and white trout to boot.

Although it was not a record setting day, it was awesome to be out on the water with family and friend and be able to put some decent fish on ice on her maiden voyage.





- will insert a couple of pics as soon as I download them.



Mike


----------



## flintlock427 (Aug 19, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'8073\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'8073\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'8073\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'8073\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'8073\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'8073\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">ShooterChief,where is taylor reef .my girl friend and i are very NEW to salt water fishing and having a hard time finding fish .we have a travel trailer and 20 foot boat at LaFrance marina . i would love for her (Jean) to catch a mess of fish .the big the better . if you can help i would appreciate it. ALL HELP AND ADVICE IS APPRECIATED. THANKS ANTHONY</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Flintlock,



It's probably the easiest to find around these parts. It is slightly less than a mile from the entrance to St Louis Bay. If you are up on the Bay St Louis - Pass Christian bridge, just look out to sea and you will see it. It is nothing more than rubble from when Katrina took out the bridge. They piled it up in a horseshoe shape. It looks really close and you can make from the train trestle to there in just a couple of minutes.



The secret to there is when you get out there, do not just pick a spot. I prefer to stop just as I get up to it and see what the winds and the current are doing. The most important for fishing is the current. You would, ideally, like to be on the opposite side of where the current is hitting it. So, the northern or landward side on an incoming tide or the southern or seaward side of a falling tide. There are lots of breaks in the rock/concrete structure which allows the current to move through. The fish like to be on the opposite side where they can find a break in the current and ambush prey as it comes through. Mullet, minnows, pogies, even shrimp will sometimes get injured as they crash through the rocks, making for an easy meal.



I watch the winds because, if you anchor, you do not want to drift into the rocks where it could damage your hull or engine. I try to anchor up fairly close so that I can cast pretty close to the breaks in the rocks where the current comes through, preferring to let my bait slide down the current's edge.



Ideally, the wind and current would be in the same direction, just as they were last Saturday afternoon. If you go an hour with no hookups just stop and look it all over again. Don't be shy about picking up your anchor and moving over a bit. Sometimes a 20 or 30 ft move can move your from a bored afternoon to some memorable experiences.



My last bit of advice is to try to, and don't laugh, but think like a fish. You want to take in as much sustenance with burning the least amount of energy. So, if I can sit in an area where I am not fighting a current, but am close enough to be able to dash over and scoop up an easy meal with minimal effort.....then I, as a fish, survive another day.



I will probably be out there saturday. I will be in an all white ProLine 190 with a Blue canvas T-top and a Yamaha 150 V-Max on the back. I have just re-finished the gelcoat, so she will not have any ProLine markings.........hopefully she will still be quite shiny. )



I was actually thinking of putting in at LaFrance come Sunday morning, I want to check out a couple of spots that I have been scoping out on Google Earth. If you download that program (free), it is incredibly helpful in getting the lay of the land into your mind. I also look at features along the coast to, hopefully, find new honey holes.



If I can help out, shoot me an e-mail and we can correspond directly. I am still semi-new to the area (Military), but grew up along the Gulf Coast (Eastern Texas) and most of these conditions are the same. Good Luck!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *ShooterChief (5/26/2009)*Flintlock,
> 
> It's probably the easiest to find around these parts. It is slightly less than a mile from the entrance to St Louis Bay. If you are up on the Bay St Louis - Pass Christian bridge, just look out to sea and you will see it. It is nothing more than rubble from when Katrina took out the bridge. They piled it up in a horseshoe shape. It looks really close and you can make from the train trestle to there in just a couple of minutes.
> 
> ...


that my friend is what makes this forum so great,,,

let me know if your ever over pascagoula way..........


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

bluffman,



Cool, thanks a lot Bro. Actually I have a military buddy that lives over in Moss Point and plan on heading out that way a few times over the summer (I live in Diamondhead). 



I will definitely give you a shout.



Mike


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good deal...im 10 minutes north of moss point....

and you are welcome on my boat anytime!!!


----------



## flintlock427 (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks for the information i have emailed you with aphone # and email thanks agin for the help anthony


----------

